# Neue Strecke in Neustadt/Waldnaab



## franzam (27. August 2011)

Seit kurzem gibt es eine ca. 2 km langen Rundkurs im Stadtwald bei Neustadt.
Die Strecke soll laut Bericht im " Der Neue Tag" sogar einen verhältnismäßig interessanten DH Teil haben: Anlieger, Sprünge.. bei 180m Länge und 60hm Unterschied. Dafür wurde gleich eine vorhandene Rückegasse genutzt

Bevor jetzt wieder welche mosern, dass das zu wenig ist: 
Die Strecke ging laut Zeitung von Bürgermeister Troppmann aus und wurde  zusammen mit dem Architekten Jochen Kuhlemann, der Forstdienststelle Neuhaus und dem Outdoor-Club erstellt.
Super, wenn sich die Politik, bzw. die Kommunen und auch der Forst für sowas offen zeigen.

Start ist des Rundkurses ist am Neustädter Eisstockheim und ist auch vom Bockelradweg leicht zu erreichen.

Werde mir das die Tage mal ansehen und Fotos einstellen.


----------



## franzam (27. August 2011)

So, hab mir das ganze mal angeschaut: 
ziemlich steil und man könnte das ganze noch etwas technischer machen. 
1 - 2 Singletrails wären auch nicht schlecht
Der Berg ist leider etwas zu klein  






Mehr Fotos:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/42567?1314461340

Aber wie gesagt: man muss froh sein wenn überhaupt wer an die Biker denkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2011)

Soll ich mich jetz totlachen oder einfach nur weinen?


----------



## franzam (27. August 2011)

Geht beides 

Aber ich sehs positiv wenn überhaupt mal was gemacht wird. Für Dich, mich und die meisten hier ist es natürlich nix, aber für die Kids zum Anfangen (oder auch die Rentennahen zum üben )


----------



## Salamander301 (27. August 2011)

Ich könnte heulen, wenn ich an den bikepark in muglhof denke... Ist schon bekannt wann die strecke fertig ist?
edit: Seh gerade, dass die schon fertig ist...


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. August 2011)

Hallo??? Ist doch super! Für schnelle XC Runden super geeignet... Toll wenn hier in verschiedenen Bereichen endlich was passiert! Muss ja nicht immer Northshore oder DH sein...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> So, hab mir das ganze mal angeschaut:
> ziemlich steil und man könnte das ganze noch etwas technischer machen.
> 1 - 2 Singletrails wären auch nicht schlecht
> Der Berg ist leider etwas zu klein
> ...




Der Eman würde jetzt "oh mei" sagen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2011)

Hab ich das net schon


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2011)

Wollts nur nochmal erwähnen als ich den Thraed fand 

G.


----------



## fischer130 (1. September 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

zu eurem vielen lächeln muss ich schon sagen nicht nett!! 

Fakt ist, dass die Organisatoren der Strecke alle samt Vorbilder sind die unser Sport braucht!!!! Die Idee ist echt super. Vieleicht entwicklet sich daraus noch ein toller Spot der für alle Gruppen (CC, DH, 4X,....) und Könnerstufen (Kinder, Familien bis Pro) woraus ähnlich wie ein Lehrpfad ein beliebtes Ziel wird (Potential ist vorhanden!!). Weiter so und hoffentlich viele Nachahmer. 

Eurem gelobten Fichtelride wünsch ich auch alles gute. Besonders nach der sehr höflichen Bewertung in der aktuellen Freeride. Wobei andere wieder lachen würden, was ich aber traurig finde. Viel Streckenpotential einen Lift  aber keine Sicherheit, kein Flow, kein Speed und somit kein Spaß. ABM für die Bergwacht und die Ersatzteillager. Da darf man Stolz sein.


Viele Grüße


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2011)

fischer130 schrieb:


> kein Flow, kein Speed und somit kein Spaß.



das sah bei den IXS-Cups aber nicht so aus? Vielleicht haben die Teilnehmer dort das nötige Fahrkönnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischer130 (1. September 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> das sah bei den IXS-Cups aber nicht so aus? Vielleicht haben die Teilnehmer dort das nötige Fahrkönnen?




ich vermute du verstehst da was faslch zumindest ist eine rennveranstaltung kein vergleich.  auch möchte ich niemanden angreifen sondern nur den einsatz von new verteidigen und fakten wie am fichtelride welche durch unabhängige wie das freeridemagazin bestätig werden sind halt mal so. wacht doch mal auf, risikobereitschaft und lottospiel wie der erwähnte Sprung in der freeride (ob ich die fiese wurzel in dem nicht optimal angelegten sprungbereich treffe oder nicht), hat nix mit fahrkönnen zu tun. am kommenden ixs cup solltes du mal nach kemmnath ins krankenhaus fahren und mal mitzählen wieviele es nach dem lottospiel erwischt. fahren können sicher alle. dann würde mich interessieren wie deine meinung danach dazu ist


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2011)

Um ein wenig Öl ins Feuer zu gießen....

Das ist nix weiter als die Verschwendung von Steuergeldern. Zuerst fährt man alles kaputt im Wald und dann klopft man sich auf die Schulter es wieder hergerichtet zu haben. 
Wenn das ein anderer als der Bürgermeister gewollt hätte, hätte er keine Chance damit gehabt. Wenn man so was macht, dann mit klarem Konzept. Einfach mal anfangen rechtfertigt nicht die Aufwendung von Öffentlichen Mitteln.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2011)

fischer130 schrieb:


> wacht doch mal auf, risikobereitschaft und lottospiel wie der erwähnte Sprung in der freeride (ob ich die fiese wurzel in dem nicht optimal angelegten sprungbereich treffe oder nicht), hat nix mit fahrkönnen zu tun.


 
doch das hat mit Fahrkönnen zu tun und mit dem "Wissen was ich da mache" die heutige Jugend lässt da häufig ein paar lernstufen aus und dann gehts halt schief.

das traurige ist halt, das genau die die jetzt in den parks als "anfänger" unterwegs sind durch das extreme und andauernde gebremse für sich selbst die strecke schwieriger machen 

das am ochsenkopf einiges im argen liegt weis ich ... nur interessiert mach das zum glück rein gar nimmer . war heuer selbst erst zweimal dort


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2011)

@fischer130: ich bin letztes Jahr den IXS-Cup mitgefahren, dieses Jahr evtl. auch wieder. 
Bei besagtem Sprung muss man sich das eben mal vorher anschauen und nicht einfach mal auf gut Glück losfahren. Oko ist halt keine Schotterautobahn auf der man mit 150mm FW und dünnen Tourenreifen Glücklich wird. Die Erwartungshaltung bei dir  (und der Freeride) ist offenbar eine andere als bei Leuten, die ernsthaft DH fahren und das auch schon länger machen. Ich war jetzt 2 Tage in Spicak auf dem DH unterwegs und da ist der Oko noch relativ Kinderkram dagegen. Und ja, es hat Spass gemacht, sowas zu fahren. 

Das am Oko Sachen verbessert werden können ist keine Frage, aber sich bei einer ziemlich felsigen Naturstrecke die auch als Rennstrecke dient sich hinzustellen und "ohhh, die ist aber gefährlich" zu jammern ist doch etwas realitätsfern.



> doch das hat man Fahrkönnen zu tun und mit dem "Wissen was ich da mache" die heutige Jugend lässt da häufig ein paar lernstufen und dann gehts halt schief.
> 
> das traurige ist halt, das genau die die jetzt in den parks als "anfänger" unterwegs sind durch das extreme und andauernde gebremse für sich selbst die strecke schwieriger machen



+1


----------



## fischer130 (1. September 2011)

sorry eman aber da kann ich dir in beiden antworten nicht recht geben. wer sagt denn dass da steuergelder dafür aufgewendet wurden?  was war denn das konzept am ochsenkopf???

zitat freeride 3/11 seite 79 jumps mit fieser landung ........ gefährden nur sinnlos den parkbesucher. seite 87 einige lokals beschwatzten den liftbetreiber und durften dann eine strecke in den berg bauen, daher verwundert es wenig, dass hier alles ziemlich rau und ungehobelt wirkt. zitat ende

ich würde respekt haben wenn man mal den anfang von new akzeptiert und unterstütz anstatt verspottet. am ochsenkopf hoffentlich verstanden wird was zu tun ist und sich was in die richtige richtung bewegt.

und  lass das öl im fass

beste grüße ride on safty first


----------



## fischer130 (1. September 2011)

@reo-fahrer huhu, es geht nicht darum dass nur du und ich spass haben oder  die Strecke fahren können sondern auch andere!!!!!! gefährlich finde ich es für mich nicht und um dich mach ich mir auch keine sorgen! wieviele jungs  mit sponsored by daddy gibt es denn und wieviele die dh-bikes ohne anpassung ladenfrisch an diese generation von nwd,..... verkauft? ich halt mich gern an fakten und da gehört mehr dazu als nur ein rad mit einer federgabel und dämpfer das auch für schwalbereifen geeignet ist so ein sch...... geschwätz.  so eine angeberei von euch das ist schon fast eine "diskremenierung" der anderen die am we spass haben wollen. du bist schon ein toller hecht auf der einen seite ist es kinderkram am oko aber trotzdem kann man was verbessern. Naja vermutlich aus deiner sicht nicht die sicherheit der anfänger (leben wird der oko ja wahrscheinlich weiter mit den vielen profis die dort fahren).

allen anderen sollten die bewertung der freeride ernst nehmen und selbst entscheiden.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2011)

Tja, das mit der Diskriminierung ist bei einigen Sportarten so ne Sache. Nicht jeder kann bei Windstärke 9 surfen, nicht jeder ne 8+ klettern, nur ein paar Leute fahren den District-Ride mit, ein paar DH-Strecken sind nicht anfängertauglich.  Und daran lässt sich auch nicht wirklich was ändern, ne 8+ wird ne 8+ bleiben und eine Rennstrecke ne Rennstrecke. 

Ich finde den Ochsenkopf da noch im Vergleich echt gut, weil er von langsam bis schnell alles hergibt, es gibt fast keine do-or-die Dinge (und die Sprünge, die drin sind, sind nicht groß). 
Fahr nach Osternohe, an das Crankbrothers-Gap (und viele andere Sprünge) gibts kein langsames herantasten, da passt entweder die Weite und Höhe oder eben nicht. Durch's Steinfeld am Oko kann man langsam runterholpern und sich steigern und irgendwann geht auch mal Renn-Tempo. 

Und was würdest du denn Verbessern in Sachen Sicherheit für Anfänger?


----------



## fischer130 (1. September 2011)

Vorschlag: nachdem du die größere lippe hast, schreibst du die vorschläge von uns beiden als "verbesserungsvorschlag" an die freeride (bist ja vermutlich fast ein lokal) plus an die verantwortlichen am oko (falls du an der formulierung und höflichkeit bzw, respekt hilfe brauchst stehe ich dir zur seite).  für dich wird die könnerstufe über geschwindigkeit steuerbar und die anderen über sinnvolle streckenanpassungen?!
 das wäre doch ein deal??? Wenn wir dann beide noch hilfe brauchen, hilft uns sicher die freeride und ich kenn auch noch ein paar kumpels. (telefonjoker gibts ja auch noch)

was meinst?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2011)

fischer130 schrieb:


> Vorschlag: nachdem du die größere lippe hast, schreibst du die vorschläge von uns beiden als "verbesserungsvorschlag" an die freeride (bist ja vermutlich fast ein lokal) plus an die verantwortlichen am oko (falls du an der formulierung und höflichkeit bzw, respekt hilfe brauchst stehe ich dir zur seite).  für dich wird die könnerstufe über geschwindigkeit steuerbar und die anderen über sinnvolle streckenanpassungen?!
> das wäre doch ein deal??? Wenn wir dann beide noch hilfe brauchen, hilft uns sicher die freeride und ich kenn auch noch ein paar kumpels. (telefonjoker gibts ja auch noch)
> 
> was meinst?



Bist du Gott? Muss ich vor dir auf die Knie fallen? Vielleicht bist ja sogar der Bürgermeister oder sein Kumpel - Chef der Baufirma 

Ich glaub du überschätzt die freeride ein wenig. Wie kommst drauf das das was die geschrieben haben mehr als die subjektive Meinung der ein oder zwei leute ist, die sich die strecke angeschaut haben. Bikezeitschriften sind ja generell als vollkommen objektiv und unbestechlich bekannt. Das was die schreiben ist Gesetz. 

Was hat das ganze mit dem ochsenkopf zu tun? Das ist reines Ablenkungsmanöver.

Das "lächerlich" von oben war rein auf die tatsache bezogen, das man das was da gebaut worden ist ganz sicher nicht als Mountainbike Downhill bezeichnen kann und darf. Als mountainbikestrecke oder übungsparcour schon. Ich selbst war eh noch nicht dort und kann deshalb nix zur strecke sagen. Es geht hier jetz nur noch rein um deinen grundlosen Angriff hier und deine scheinbare grundeinstellung die grundsätzlich "Bösen Downhiller" die nur eine Missbildung der "guten" radlfahrer sind.

Abgesehen davon ... Willst die Formel 1 verbieten weil das nur ein paar können? Gibts rennstrecken für den ottonormalverbraucher? Sollen alle schwarzen skipisten gesperrt werden? 
Motocross muss man dann eh ganz verbieten da es zu gefährlich ist.


----------



## gandi85 (2. September 2011)

leute, geht lieber biken statt euch hier mit diskussionen zu beschäftigen bei denen nix bei raus kommt. es wird weder jemand gezwungen auf der neu englegten strecke noch am oko zu fahren. das ist doch genau das geile am biken, dass jeder das fahren kann worauf er bock hat...


----------



## bengasi-rookie (2. September 2011)

.


----------



## bengasi-rookie (2. September 2011)

was habt ihr denn!?

ist doch "toll", wenn ein ernteschaden auch noch zu einer autobahn gemacht wird. 
wenn aber kinder und rennfeilen drauf spaß haben können, ists nicht ganz so blöd.  

vielleicht tu ich dem bauherren unrecht, aber für mich sieht es aus, als ob man daraus 
mehr machen könnte. ist irgendwie nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. 
wieso ist das eigentlich alles so planiert?
DH sollte man es zwar wirklich nicht nennen, aber wenn es leute gibt, die darauf fahren 
werden - was man sehen wird, dann wird es wohl seine berechtigung haben. 

also hoffen wir mal, dass auf "NEW" viele fahren werden, dass der ochsenkopf als das 
gesehen wird was er ist, dass wir alle gesund und nett bleiben UND dass die meinungen 
der FREERIDE niemals als fakten verstanden werden. besonders wenn äpfel mit birnen 
verglichen werden. 

nix für ungut, aber DER witz der woche ist aber unbestritten die aussage:
"...sollten die bewertung der freeride ernst nehmen..."

...ob jedoch "new" ein witz ist, darf man jetzt noch nicht sagen - meine meinung!


----------



## marcie (2. September 2011)

Ich verstehe hier ehrlich gesagt die ganze Diskussion nicht. Seit ihr, die hier so aufsprecht, alle mit dem Fahrrad auf die Welt gekommen??? Einerseits wird sich beschwert das nichts gemacht wird, andererseits wenn mal jemand was macht. Ihr müsst doch da nicht hin, aber vielleicht haben ein paar Jugendliche Spaß dran und dann ist doch jedem geholfen. Ihr Profis habt doch Eure Rennstrecken, wo ihr die bösen, bösen Anfänger verpressen könnt und Euer Ego wieder aufpoliert wird. Echt arm...


----------



## ventizm (2. September 2011)

marcie schrieb:


> Ich verstehe hier ehrlich gesagt die ganze Diskussion nicht. Seit ihr, die hier so aufsprecht, alle mit dem Fahrrad auf die Welt gekommen??? Einerseits wird sich beschwert das nichts gemacht wird, andererseits wenn mal jemand was macht. Ihr müsst doch da nicht hin, aber vielleicht haben ein paar Jugendliche Spaß dran und dann ist doch jedem geholfen. Ihr Profis habt doch Eure Rennstrecken, wo ihr die bösen, bösen Anfänger verpressen könnt und Euer Ego wieder aufpoliert wird. Echt arm...


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. September 2011)

geht wirklich abwärts hier 
@Marcie: nebenbei bemerkt bin ich des öfteren mit Einsteigern unterwegs incl. Fahrtechnik-Training etc. Bringt allen Beteiligten mehr als sie im Bikepark umzufahren


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2011)

marcie schrieb:


> Ihr Profis habt doch Eure Rennstrecken, wo ihr die bösen, bösen Anfänger verpressen könnt und Euer Ego wieder aufpoliert wird. Echt arm...



Ich versteh noch immer nicht woher diese aggressivität kommt. DIE da gegen DIE anderen  und dann noch das wort profis um endgültig am stammtisch nachm fünften Weizen anzukommen.
wenn's zu Problemen zwischen schnellen und langsamen im bikepark kommt, dann liegt das meist an beiden Seiten (die einen machen pause im weg oder beharren bis unten darauf nicht überholt zu werden und andere die denken sie sind allein dort und ihnen gehört die strecke und wehe einer steht im weg). 

Ich hatte nie was gegen das was in NEW gemacht wurde und ich glaub da hat auch keiner was dagegen ... Es geht nur um das wie und wie es dargestellt wird ... Also Wahlkampfmässig und jeder klopft sich auf die Schulter 

Ich fahr hier in Regensburg oft mit der Dav Gruppe ... Fahrtechnisch klaffen da teilweise Welten, aber man solls nicht glauben wir kommen gemeinsam wieder zu hause an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischer130 (2. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bist du Gott? Muss ich vor dir auf die Knie  fallen? Vielleicht bist ja sogar der Bürgermeister oder sein Kumpel -  Chef der Baufirma
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@eman noch ein abschließendes wort und dann lass ich es bleiben (driftet vermutlich etwas in eine andere richtung das ganze). 

a  ich liebe den bikesport und auch motocros,..... auch hab ich respekt  vor einem kleterer , wanderer, schachspieler,.... oder surfer. verbieten  würde ich dies alles nicht wollen im gegenteil. das hast du dann  wirklich falsch verstanden oder ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt sorry  dann dafür. 

b.nein ich bin kein gott und auf die knie fallen  musst du auch nicht. bürgermeister oder baufirma architekt oder  vieleicht einer der nach einem materialfehler an der Federgabel crashte  und der jetzt im rollstuhl sitzt wer weiß? eins ist sicher ich hasse es  wenn man sich über aktivitäten wie die von new lustig macht anfänger  etc. ausgrenzt dem ganzen noch eins drauf setzt und verschwendung von  steuergeldern in die welt setzt , nicht auch mal eine andere sichtweise  unter die lupe nimmt,...... auf fakten nicht mit fakten antworten kann  sondern nur noch mehr müll labert......... sonst nix.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2011)

fischer130 schrieb:


> eins ist sicher ich hasse es  wenn man sich über aktivitäten wie die von new lustig macht anfänger  etc. ausgrenzt dem ganzen noch eins drauf setzt und verschwendung von  steuergeldern in die welt setzt , nicht auch mal eine andere sichtweise  unter die lupe nimmt,...... auf fakten nicht mit fakten antworten kann  sondern nur noch mehr müll labert......... sonst nix.



Dieses nachtreten am schluß nehm ich jetzt einfach mal so hin ... Der klügere gibt nach 

Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Glück dort ...


----------



## gandi85 (2. September 2011)

mal was ganz anderes: bin eigentlich auch diesen thread gestoßen weils mich ab übernächster woche beruflich nach weiden verschlägt. gibts da irgendwelche gruppen etc. die da regelmäßig biken gehn, denen man sich mal anschließen kann?


----------



## marcie (5. September 2011)

@OlB. wenn es für Dich agressiv rüberkommt, dann tuts mir leid. Mich nervt nur langsam, das bei einem Tread wo es um eine neue Strecke geht, es unweigerlich zu Aussagen über Anfänger kommt. Lies Dir doch die ganzen Freds mal durch, da könnt ich mittlerweile k.... Ich betreibe diesen Sport nun mehr als 10 Jahre und ich weiß auch nicht, entweder liegt es daran das ich älter werde, oder die Szene hat sich wirklich verändert. Da wird über dies und das gejammert, es wird sich über Bremswellen beschwert, über Anfänger die im Weg stehen, über alles mögliche. Wir haben doch alle mal angefangen und tut mir leid, ich habs halt noch nicht vergessen. Ich finde es auch gut das mal was gemacht wird und ja für mich gehören auch Anfänger in den Bikepark, wo sollen sie denn sonst üben. Ich war das Wochenende am GK und hab wieder mal festgestellt, das man da anscheinend einen Pokal gewinnen kann, so verbissen wie das manche sehen. Ich kann da nur noch mit den Kopf schütteln, mei war das damals alles chillig. Oh gott jetzt hör ich mich an wie meine Mutter, ich hör auf....


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2011)

Naja...bei 10 Jahren von früher zu sprechen ist noch etwas früh

Des einzige Problem in dem Thraed war der Forumsanfängerbeitrag Nr.10. Genau so schreibt man wenn man etwas eskalieren lassen will

Ansonsten werd ich mir die Stercke wohl auch mal angukkn....wenn der Franzam mal Zeit hat...zur gleichen Zeit wie ich

Ach und nochwas. Selbst als Anfänger bleib ich net einfach mitten auf dem Weg stehen und verweile dort, wenn ich mal eine Pause mach oder mir den Weg anschaue....macht man ja als Führerscheinneuling auch net

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. September 2011)

marcie, du warst am GK? Am Sonntag war ich auch da, evtl. haben wir uns sogar gesehen


----------



## Code (7. September 2011)

Salamander301 schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen, wenn ich an den bikepark in muglhof denke... Ist schon bekannt wann die strecke fertig ist?
> edit: Seh gerade, dass die schon fertig ist...



warum wurde die strecke in muglhof eigentlich gesperrt?


----------



## Salamander301 (7. September 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, wurde die aus "Naturschutzgründen" gesperrt. Eigentlich komisch, da das eig. ein Privatgrundstück ist, vorher mit den Leuten vom Landratsamt gesprochen wurde, ob es ok ist da zu bauen und alles durch den DAV versichert war... So hat mir das n Bekannter erzählt.


----------



## franzam (7. September 2011)

Wo ist, bzw. war die Muglhofstrecke genau? Vll. treff ich die Tage jemand vom LRA NEW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salamander301 (8. September 2011)

Ich glaub, da laufen/liefen schon Verhandlungen mitm Landratsamt. Wäre aber trotzdem nice, wenn du mit den Leuten vom LRA reden kannst.  Den Straßennamen weiß ich nicht genau. Müsste aber die Straße sein, die man fährt wenn man aus muglhof kommt.


----------



## Klabauterman (8. September 2011)

@franzam:
wenn du von unterhöll aus richtung mugelhof die straße hoch fährst,dann ist die strecke rechts,kurz nachdem man aus dem wald rausgefahren ist!direkt an der straße gehts rein und man sieht glaube ich auch paar bauwerke!


----------



## Eschenbiker (9. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht die Strecke jetzt aus? Durch Erosion kann die Strecke nur interessanter werden... Finden sich da regelmäßig Biker? Werd mir das nächste mal, wenn ich in der Opf. bin mal ansehen... Und nebenbei: durch wen erfolgt eigendlich die Trailpflege?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2011)

Ja genau, was ist dnn jetzt drauß geworden?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Dezember 2011)

*[/Ironiemodus ein]*
der bürgermeister und seine kumpels wurde sicher verhaftet und die strecke rückgebaut 
*[/Ironiemodus aus]*


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2011)

Ahhh, die regensburger Stichlbande ist auch wieder da 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (10. Dezember 2011)

@ LB Jörg: Du kanntast doch amal vorbei schaua... vo Neisoach af Neistadl is doch niad so weit... um in unserem Dialekt zu sprechen ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2011)

Wie wahr, wie wahr.....

G.


----------



## Eschenbiker (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn das Wetter morgen nicht zu beschissen ist, fahr ich raus! Kann mir jemand vielleicht nen genauen Startpunkt geben? Link zu google maps oder ähnliches... Ist das Eisstockheim am Bergmühlweg? Ist danach der Einstieg ausgeschildert?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter morgen nicht zu beschissen ist, fahr ich raus! Kann mir jemand vielleicht nen genauen Startpunkt geben? Link zu google maps oder ähnliches... Ist das Eisstockheim am Bergmühlweg? Ist danach der Einstieg ausgeschildert?



Und gefunden?

G.


----------



## Eschenbiker (9. Januar 2012)

Naja... nach google maps hab ichs gefunden. Beim Schneeregen hab ich mir die Ausfahrt aber verkniffen.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2012)

Echt...stell mal den Googlelink hier rein Würd mich nämlich auch interessieren wo es da genau reinrumruntergeht!

G.


----------



## Eschenbiker (9. Januar 2012)

http://www.bing.com/maps/#JndoZXJlM...5LjQzODE4ODExMjc0ODYlN2UxMS40MzgzNTA2Nzc0OTAy Das müssts eigendlich sein!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2012)

Hmmh....wirklich, da ist ja nur ein kleines Fleckchen Wald
Na man kann ja zur Not noch eine kleine Runde durch die Stadt fahren um sich mal NadW anzuschauen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Januar 2012)

zefix, alles verpasst, dabei würd ich doch auch so gern sticheln... 

muglhof. wahrscheinlich konnte kein tourismusverband oder liftbetreiber damit geld verdienen und hat gesehn, dass es trotzdem wem spaß macht-also im zweifelsfalle mal verbieten.


...oh, mist es juckt mich so, ich will auch motzen!! *grmpff*...


----------



## Eschenbiker (27. Januar 2012)

Hab die Strecke mal im Tourenguide gepostet. Wenn jemand da war und genauere Angaben machen kann... einfach eintragen. Vielleicht entwickelt sich da was? Man könnte die Abfahrtspassage auch etwas modifizieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (27. Januar 2012)

http://www.bocklradweg.de/?news,290911 Anscheinend sind daneben auch noch ein paar Dirt-Hügel aufgeschüttet worden!


----------



## AndyWeiden (9. August 2013)

gibts hier was neues?
also ich war letzten sommer mal vor ort, konnte aber nichts finden..

gibts muglhof noch?


----------

